# [VIDEO] Pigeon with erratic head movements



## StoneBear (Apr 12, 2021)

Hello,

Yesterday a I found a pigeon on my porch in a high-rise. It was very passive and only moved away if I got too close. 
When I threw some rice on the floor for him to eat I noticed he have very erratic head movements that is not normal for birds. 






Is this bird sick? Should I contact the local vet? Or should I just let it be and it will recover and fly away?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It could be paramyxo virus or something else causing those symptoms. Rather keep him safe for now. Get a doveseed mixture for him. Put this in a deep bowl to make it easier for him to eat.


----------



## StoneBear (Apr 12, 2021)

Thank you for the reply. 

But apparently there is a bigger predator in the area. Woke up today to find it laying headless on the porch 
I'm sad that we could not take care of it. But I guess that's just how nature is.


----------

